# Snows in Nodak



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I heard that the snow geese are really migrating. Has any one been seeing any in north dakota. my cousin lives in southern north dakota and he said he had seen one flock of 50 snows yesterday. Has anyone else been seeing any.


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Youth hunt pic... First Goose ever shot by the youngster.










Also added a two person limit of canadas on Saturday morning


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Thats awesome :beer: so there must be a few of them in north dakota then.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Saw a small flock about a week ago. They were heading north.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Saw 2 small flocks feeding with some Canadas on the western end of Devils Lake last weekend....still pretty early to see anything significant.


----------



## mothercluckers (Sep 29, 2008)

When do usually see snows in devils lake hunting their in a couple of weeks?


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Saw a few around the DL region over the weekend. Nothing like some other places. It won't be long and better numbers should start arriving.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I seen a flock of about 30 snows and blues last Saturday


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

Had two flocks of about 50 decoy on Sunday, but because to poor shooting we only dropped one. Lots of small flocks around, saw probably 25 flocks of 50-150 on Sat. and Sun., some were probably the same. Also a flock of about 300 cacklers landed on the quarter next to us on Sat.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

mothercluckers said:


> When do usually see snows in devils lake hunting their in a couple of weeks?


We saw 4 or 5 flocks north of DL. In other words, they are just starting to come down. I'd say 5%.

NDMax


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard of some people shooting some but I have yet to see any!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

20 of em hung out all summer on a couple sloughs in our hunting area.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

talked to my buddies in central sask they said the snows r pouring in early this yr. the most snows and mallards they have seen this time of yr for many yrs they r not that far away and if could be an early winter.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Same thing in south central Manitoba.
Lots of snow, seems very early.
No bluebills yet!!

Canuck


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Shot 11 over the black decoys this past weekend in central ND.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorta off subject but im curious, how was the hatch for the snows this year anyone heard anything?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

One of the best in years according to Tyson Keller.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Shot 15 this morning with some darks mixed in


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is anything worth while to set up for in the northern part of the state. 
We are packing up tonight with 400 fullbody snow goose decoys and 20 doz. honker decoys, i dont want to go all the way up there and be dissapointed that there are not enough snows to shoot.
Any help would be great.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Idk yet, I would probably just save a few bucks and come in two weeks.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Does anyone know if there is anything worth while to set up for in the northern part of the state.
> We are packing up tonight with 400 fullbody snow goose decoys and 20 doz. honker decoys, i dont want to go all the way up there and be dissapointed that there are not enough snows to shoot.
> Any help would be great.


I am up here just south of SK border and I would wait another week or so. There are some but not big numbers, a few hundred maybe I have seen. When they get here you can tell too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> One of the best in years according to Tyson Keller.


Wonder where hes been? It sure aint from what im seeing.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Booster said:


> Shot 15 this morning with some darks mixed in


That was pretty fun this morning. You know its gonna be good when their landing in the truck lights.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> We are packing up tonight with 400 fullbody snow goose decoys and 20 doz. honker decoys


wow, got a bit of money do ya?

ill call ya when they get here, we could use a few more fullbody snows in our spread


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I am 3 1\2 hours north of Minot and there are huge amounts of snows here. Have been for 2 weeks.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well they definetely are starting to show up thats for sure saw even more this weekend...a noticeable amount more.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Shot one youngin this weekend and his parents keep circling for about 30 min and never came closer then 50 yards


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

:sniper: :beer: :sniper:

The Migration is on for sure. Eye's to the skies fellas.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Had a great shoot here , 35 harvested w/ 3 guns. Could have been 3 limits if the guys were not senior citizens. 

The hatch was well under estimated

Flocks of 8-12 birds and only 2-3 adults...every flock up here!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I watched a flock of about 700 for awhile two weeks ago. I observed a pretty fair amount of young ones as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I wish we were seeing lots of "gray" ones. Saw quite a few snows the last four days, shot a bunch, and very few juvies in our area at least. Shot 80% adults.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, we went to the devils lake area and seen somwhere around 1500 snows altogether in the area, we set up in the field where the mojority were, and we only shot two snows. but the lessers really dove into the snow goose spread. all in all it was a good time.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Has any one seen any in south dakota


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think that there are any snows in south dakota, the front of the snows seems to be in northern north dakota.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

A lot of the snows that have been shot at in ND have been high tailin' it back to Canada, like they do every year in the begining :evil: . This week should move them south with consecutive days of cold weather and nights droping below freezing.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Herters_Decoys said:


> A lot of the snows that have been shot at in ND have been high tailin' it back to Canada, like they do every year in the begining :evil: . This week should move them south with consecutive days of cold weather and nights droping below freezing.


HOPEFULLY ANYWAYS. tHAT AND IT DOESNT FREEZE FOR AWHILE.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

A decent flock of high flying snows flew over my house during lunch headed south.. Also some decent flocks of cranes were wavy training it south also...


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Madison said:


> A decent flock of high flying snows flew over my house during lunch headed south.. Also some decent flocks of cranes were wavy training it south also...


We just might have a few birds around for the weekend afterall. :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Had a flock of around 400 S&B's fly over my place in willmar last night heading south east...


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Was actually setup yesterday pm anticipating some migrators with the big winds. Sounds like I was a day early! Heard cranes moving south also.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

We killed 19 snows over our canadian dekes today. we scouted them in the field and did put out about 10 crappy snow shells, but we never get snow geese ever when we hunt. Its pretty cool for us


----------

